# "Joint Task Force Afghanistan Air Wing"



## MarkOttawa (29 Nov 2008)

A post at _The Torch_:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/11/joint-task-force-afghanistan-air-wing.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

